# Yard Machine -Spring fell off



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

I have a Yard Machines lawn tractor from the late nineties, I think. 12.5 HP B&S, 38" deck. I broke a drive belt and just about had to strip it to the frame to change the belts. As I was getting it back together there was a sproing sound, and a large coil spring about 15" long by 1-1/4" diameter landed at my feet. One end appears to hook around the rear drive axle. Anybody know where the other end hooks? I can't see any obvious worn places to show where it's home is..

Thanks


----------

